# Parallel port problem, dongle



## Frank Bell (Jan 6, 2003)

I have been running Chief Archetect on my Dell laptop (Inspiron 8600). It requires a dongle on the parallel port to function, and since the port replicator has a parallel port, it worked fine. 

But... now I bought a Dell 745c desktop, which has a parallel port built in. The program won't work, and gives me the message that "the hardware lock is not present"... it's plugged in, but not being detected. Is there likely a configuration issue with the parallel port which might be the problem? And how would I fix it?

The program is an old version, no longer supported by the manufacturer, so they're no help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You might go into the motherboard BIOS and check the configuration of the port. You can try the different configurations and see if any of them result in a working lock.


----------

